# firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw[solved]

## zoe

today i noticed that as gentoo started to boot it stopped for quite a while in a line saying

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> firmware: requesting ipw2200-bss.fw
> 
> 

 

So i tried to see what was this and i found that

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ipw2200: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2200/2915 Network Driver, 1.2.2kd
> 
> ipw2200: Copyright(c) 2003-2006 Intel Corporation
> ...

 

I tried to search for this ipw2200-bss.fw firmware but i don't have it in my system

please,anyone has any idea?

thanks in advanceLast edited by zoe on Thu Dec 11, 2008 11:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## trancedelik

download the firmware from this link

http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/firmware.php?i_agree_to_the_license=yes&f=ipw2200-fw-3.0.tgz

create dir firmware in /lib 

unpack it to /lib/firmware

this should solve ur problem.

----------

## d2_racing

Are you sure that he cannot use the one from portage ?

```

# emerge -av net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware 

```

Can you post this plz :

```

# equery list ipw

```

For the record, it's the same version from the sourceforge site : http://www.gentoo-portage.com/net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

----------

## zoe

thanks for the replies,i just now managed to see it.i'll try and i'll post back

thanks again

EDIT:i did the emerge but i have the same problem and with equery i get this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> [ Searching for package 'ipw' in all categories among: ]
> 
>  * installed packages
> ...

 

I don't understand,maybe has got something to do with kernel config.and i say that because when i tried to install the 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> < > Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection 
> 
> 

 

built in my kernel i get make errors when i try to make modules install.so i don't have it at all in my kernel for now untill i find a solution.it doesn't even let me install 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> < > Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack
> 
> 

 

it's strange but i don't know what to do.if someone has time to help me it would be good

thanks again,if you need more info plz post[/quote]

----------

## zoe

this is what i mean.if i try to built in intel pro 2200 in my kernel i get this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.o', needed by `drivers/net/wireless/built-in.o'.  Stop.
> 
> make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2
> ...

 

i don't understand what is going wrong,plz help

----------

## d2_racing

Ok, first thing first.

Can you double check your kernel to see if you have this :

```

Section Network support --> Wireless

{M} Improved wireless configuration API

[*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support (NEW)

-*- Wireless extensions  

[*]   Wireless extensions sysfs files (NEW) 

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)  

Rate control algorithm selection  --->               

[ ]   Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support (NEW) 

[*]   Enable LED triggers                                         

[ ]   Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS (NEW)                  

[ ]   Select mac80211 debugging features (NEW)  --->              

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)             

[ ]   Enable full debugging output (NEW)                          

<M>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)                         

<M>   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support                                   

<M>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption       

```

After that, go to Device Driver --> Network Device Support --> Wireless LAN

```

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)                                                                  

   <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection         

```

After that, recompile your box and reboot.

After that run this :

```

# emerge -av net-wireless/ipw2200-firmware

```

Reboot your box again and run :

```

# ifconfig -a

# iwconfig

# dmesg | grep -i ipw

```

----------

## zoe

i did as you said but when i tried to install the kernel i got this error

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> scripts/kconfig/conf -s arch/x86/Kconfig
> 
>   CHK     include/linux/version.h
> ...

 

it's really starnge,in my kernel i have this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> {M} Improved wireless configuration API                       
> 
> [*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support                   
> ...

 

and in wireless lan as you suggest,do i have to add something to cryptographic API?

i don't know what to do,thanks for the reply

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# cat .config | grep -i ipw

```

I want to see if your ipw2200 is set.

----------

## d2_racing

For the crypto, double check that you have this :

```

Section Cryptographic options

(*) Cryptographic algorithm manager

(M) SHA1 digest algorithm

(M) SHA256 digest algorithm

(M) ECB support

(M) CBC support

(M) PCBC support

(*) AES cipher algorithms

(*) AES cipher algorithms (i586)

(*) ARC4 cipher algorithm

(*) Michael MIC keyed digest algorithm

```

----------

## zoe

hi again

no it's not set because if i set it built it or like module because i get the above errors when i try to install the kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set
> ...

 

i don't know how to install them with this errors that i kepp getting

----------

## Stupendoussteve

You need to re-emerge your sources, you should not be getting "No rule to make target" errors in the Linux kernel.

Save your .config first.

----------

## zoe

so re-emerge my sources and then what?try to compile again?

----------

## d2_racing

You need to enable the option and after that you need to recompile your kernel and copy the bzImage to your /boot.

----------

## zoe

i wrote it before,when i try to enable any of this options about pro wireless and 802.11 protocol it gives me a make error.i can't compile my kernel if i have anything in my kernel enabled of the above.so i don't know what to do else in order to let me compile my kernel.is it safe to recompile gentoo sources,i haven't done it,i didn't have problem before compiling my kernel.plesae i must solve this and don't know what to do

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you try this :

Copy your .config from /usr/src/linux

```

# cp /usr/src/linux/.config /root/.config

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make clean

# cp /root/.config /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# time make && make modules_install

```

Recompile your box and retry.

----------

## zoe

hi again

i did as you said,copied my .config made a make clean,then put it back,tried to enable the options for wireless again and to compile my kernel with time make && make modules_install but i still get the same error!!!

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make[3]: *** No rule to make target `drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.c', needed by `drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.o'.  Stop.
> 
> make[2]: *** [drivers/net/wireless] Error 2
> ...

 

any other idea?thanks for the time

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# cd /usr/src/

# ls -la

```

----------

## zoe

yes,of course

my emerge --info is

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.26-gentoo-r3 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

and ls -la gives

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> drwxr-xr-x 22 root root    4096 2008-12-05 11:30 .
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root    4096 2008-11-24 15:26 ..
> ...

 

any ideas?maybe if i downgrade my kernel?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you actually post this :

```

# cd /usr/src

# ls -la

```

Your /usr/src seems to be weird for my concen.

----------

## zoe

hi,my /src looks like this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> total 12
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2008-11-24 15:26 .
> ...

 

what do you think?

----------

## d2_racing

So, your /usr/src is fine.

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post this :

```

# equery list gentoo-sources

```

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, we don't have the choice, post this :

```

# cat /usr/src/linux/.config

```

----------

## zoe

you want me to post my whole .config?

----------

## d2_racing

I don't know what is going on with your kernel  :Sad: 

----------

## zoe

i know,it's strange but it is huge.it's not a problem but do you have the time to see what's going on with my kernel?do you want me to give you my .config to have a look at or post it here?thanks for all the help

----------

## d2_racing

Yes, I have a couple of things to check.

----------

## zoe

So this my .config,i hope you can see something starnge

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #
> 
> # Automatically generated make config: don't edit
> ...

 

you can also get my .config from here:

http://drop.io/kernelconfig

thanks for the time once again

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, your problem is that you don't have this option :

```

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set 

```

You need to enable it as a [M].

Double check your config.

----------

## d2_racing

Also, double check that you have this :

```

Section Network support --> Wireless

{M} Improved wireless configuration API

[*]   nl80211 new netlink interface support (NEW)

-*- Wireless extensions 

[*]   Wireless extensions sysfs files (NEW)

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211) 

Rate control algorithm selection  --->               

[ ]   Enable mac80211 mesh networking (pre-802.11s) support (NEW)

[*]   Enable LED triggers                                         

[ ]   Export mac80211 internals in DebugFS (NEW)                 

[ ]   Select mac80211 debugging features (NEW)  --->             

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (DEPRECATED)             

[ ]   Enable full debugging output (NEW)                         

<M>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)                         

<M>   IEEE 802.11i CCMP support                                   

<M>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption        

```

----------

## zoe

i know it's not set.if i set anything for wireless or ipw 2200 my kernel won't be installed,that is my problem.only if i don't set them at all i'll get an installed kernel..

----------

## zoe

i was thinking to downgrade my kernel in order to try fix my problem,so i then saw that there was new gentoo-sources out there,so i emerged the new kernel and upgraded and now everything was installed,but when i try again to see

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat .config | grep -i ipw 
> 
> 

 

i still get this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set
> 
> # CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set
> ...

 

but in my menuconfig i have this 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> <M>   Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection
> 
> 

 

so it should say that ipw2200 is set as m(module),or am i wrong?

thanks for all this help and time d2_racing

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, can you post this plz :

```

# cd /usr/src && ls -la

```

----------

## zoe

i get this

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> total 16
> 
> drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 2008-12-09 03:32 .
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

You have posted the .config from 

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.26-gentoo-r3

# Fri Dec 5 11:24:51 2008

# 

```

When you edit and compile your kernel, do you run this :

```

# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

# make && make modules_install

```

----------

## zoe

of course i did install my modules,if i didn't it wouldn't give me a make error!copied the bzimage to my boot and rebooted every time.this after upgraded my kernel because before didn't let me install the kernel with make && make modules_install..

----------

## zoe

Update:i fixed it,everything works perfect now,the idea was to upgrade my kernel and the normal process,as i wrote befor, for getting my ip2200 to work.thanks for all the help(i still have a problem when i try to connect to wireless ,protectyed networks but it's ok i'll try to fiond out)

thanks again

----------

## d2_racing

So what did you change in your method to actually been able to compile your kernel ?

----------

## d2_racing

 *zoe wrote:*   

> thanks for all the help(i still have a problem when i try to connect to wireless ,protectyed networks but it's ok i'll try to fiond out)
> 
> thanks again

 

Start a new thread for that and send me a pm  :Razz: 

----------

## zoe

 :Smile:  no i ment that i have a wireless network,if i try to connect to my netwrok which is key protected i can't connect,using iwconfig eth1 en <key>.it gives me an error that i haven't seen before.when i disable wep for my wireless network,i can connect to it directly so it works

the thing that helped me continue the process was the kernel upgrade!this let me do the whole wireless work

but what did you mean start a new thread and send me pm??  :Shocked: 

----------

## d2_racing

Your original firmware problem is solve and now your have a problem with your wireless.

----------

